# Roux CMLL Algs



## AndyTheBird (Dec 23, 2013)

*Roux CMLL Algs V1*
*Hi, since I started using Roux I found difficult to learn some algs so I decided to create this PDF using Waffo algs, so I could take it anywhere so I decided to share it .*
_It includes the CMLL from waffo, alg names whit it respective picture and of course the alg._
If you see a mistake/somehting that can get better let me know.


https://mega.co.nz/#!YQEzwTJS!LcOkfXvuXhPnoTLb2XlPDhENSfEsiO244H9X_p_-2FM


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2013)

AndyTheBird said:


> I decided to create


If "create" means "copy absolutely everything (images, algs, explanations, even names) from another website", then yes, you did create this.


----------



## AndyTheBird (Dec 23, 2013)

Create yes Getting it from waffles website whit HIS permission


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 23, 2013)

AndyTheBird said:


> Create yes Getting it from waffles website whit HIS permission


tis true


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2013)

AndyTheBird said:


> with HIS permission


Oh, it's with permission. You may want to make that more clear, because to me it looked like you'd just copied and pasted it from his website and were saying it was yours.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 23, 2013)

Something that can get better: ask Kirjava if you can add all the algs he's published and compiled in the CMLL thread


----------



## Renslay (Dec 23, 2013)

I suggest you should collect your own CMLL algorithms. For eample, while I found Waffle's mostly fast and comfortable, some of them are not suitable for me. I think all the fast solvers have their unique set of algorithms.

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/CxLL_algorithms
http://rouxtorial.webs.com/cmll.htm
http://helm.lu/cube/cmll/cmll.html

*And most of all:*
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20355-CMLL

Also look up for youtube collections.


----------



## rj (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/cmll.pdf


----------

